# Under Quad Bunk Mods



## Colorado Outbacker (Jun 6, 2005)

Hello









Here are a couple changes I made under the front bunks. With four little girls they now each have their own drawer. There is also some space for shoes and a laundry basket. Seems there is always clutter on the floor in their room, much like at home. The Drawers are full depth 28 inches and full height of the bunk. 
Lets go Camping!
Tony

Right Bunk Before








Right Bunk After








Left Bunk Before








Left Bunk After


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Nice job, looks great


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Impressive!









Great way to get to use all of that empty pre-useless space. Seems pretty lame that Keystone didn't just do that at the drawing board.

Keystone designer: "I know! Let's put a big carpeted board across the bottom of those bunks and hide that great big potential storage area!"


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Very nice job!

Where did you get the drawer front and the white wood you used to frame and trim out the spaces?

Where did you get the actual drawer and slides?

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

Looks great and functional. Nice work.


----------



## whodey (Feb 9, 2007)

I like! They look great. Never thought of putting drawers under the bunks. Great use of space.

Attn. Keystone Designers: TAKE NOTES!!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Nice job! I second the giving of info re: doors, drawers, runners, etc.

Was there access to the space before (by lifting the mattress, maybe)? Just wondering....as I'd like to do something similar to this under our king dinette. The space ca be accessed under the seats & plywood...but that's rather awkward when there are folks sitting on it!

Dawn - LOL!!! I had the same thought....."Let's just carpet this and see if they find it







"


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

That is definately going on my to do list. Especially since DW just saw it.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Great Job























Thor


----------



## Colorado Outbacker (Jun 6, 2005)

Thanks for the nice complements! My wife thinks I should be finishing the basement but this is much more fun.

The Drawer fronts are actually cabinet fronts from the upper cabinets above the sink. I ordered them through my dealer from Keystone. I bought plain ole wood from Home Depot and built the frames. Took the drawer front to Sherwin Williams and had them match the color and just painted the frames to match. The drawer slides are also from Home Depot. They are full pull outs so the drawers can be full depth but yet come all the way out. I actually rebuilt all the drawers in the Outback and went full depth and put the higher quality drawer guides on each of them.

Have a great day!
Tony



Fanatical1 said:


> Very nice job!
> 
> Where did you get the drawer front and the white wood you used to frame and trim out the spaces?
> 
> ...


----------



## Colorado Outbacker (Jun 6, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> Nice job! I second the giving of info re: doors, drawers, runners, etc.
> 
> Was there access to the space before (by lifting the mattress, maybe)? Just wondering....as I'd like to do something similar to this under our king dinette. The space ca be accessed under the seats & plywood...but that's rather awkward when there are folks sitting on it!
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for the nice words.

There was access to the space under the beds with a tip up lid. I left the same lid on them so I can clean around the drawers and also to get to the water heater.

Have a nice day!
Tony


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Wow...very nice job. I'd pay for that.

Randy


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

You can order the fronts from Home Depot also. I did something similar on our 28rss and got the doors and hardware from Home depot.

Also Just ordered doors for the towel storage in the 31rqs.

You can order exact matches.

I also see the water heater is still winterized so you need to get that flushed out and get camping!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I like the change by the hot water heater....very nice.

I removed the entire lower bunk in the door side and it is now a huge open area that holds the dogs bed and the kids crawl up on the part towards the front and make a "fort".


----------



## malibutay (Sep 5, 2007)

I always wondered what was under that bunk with out any access. You got my wheels turning now.









GREAT JOB!!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

malibutay said:


> I always wondered what was under that bunk with out any access. You got my wheels turning now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let us know what you decide to do...pictures...pictures...pictures.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Colorado Outbacker said:


>


Why did you decide to leave that small indent vs. making it flush with the drawer?


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

looks good, drawers are always handy!

Mike


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


>


Why did you decide to leave that small indent vs. making it flush with the drawer?
[/quote]
Shoes???

MaeJae


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

Man that looks great!! Props from my wife.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

MaeJae said:


>


Why did you decide to leave that small indent vs. making it flush with the drawer?
[/quote]
Shoes???

MaeJae








[/quote]

Perhaps...but only 1 mayb 2 pair. Must have somthing else in mind....


----------



## Colorado Outbacker (Jun 6, 2005)

Oregon Outbacker

There was a little space there so instead of loosing it I just turned it into a little more floor space for, as MaeJae said, shoes and such. You could put a half front on it and make a place to put books or magazines if one wishes. We just needed the extra floor space with four little girls to put shoes at night.

Tony


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Colorado Outbacker said:


> Oregon Outbacker
> 
> There was a little space there so instead of loosing it I just turned it into a little more floor space for, as MaeJae said, shoes and such. You could put a half front on it and make a place to put books or magazines if one wishes. We just needed the extra floor space with four little girls to put shoes at night.
> 
> Tony


Ok....Just thougth there might be another addtion to this mod coming soon. I like the idea of making it into a book holder or for something else small.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Very professional job. Looks great.


----------



## TennesseeOutback1 (Feb 1, 2008)

Man you all have some nice skewls!!!


----------

